# Spanish classes



## Hilary47 (Feb 25, 2011)

Any thoughts on which of many schools in Riviera Maya area are the best? I have taken a few Spanish classes but I want to be really good at it by the time my 6 months are up.


----------



## bluenoser55 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Spanish Classes*



Hilary47 said:


> Any thoughts on which of many schools in Riviera Maya area are the best? I have taken a few Spanish classes but I want to be really good at it by the time my 6 months are up.


I've been in touch with both these places, no idea if they're good or not.
Playalingua is in Playa del Carmen

and Puerto Morelos Spanish School - Language Center in Puerto Morelos Quintana Roo


----------



## Hilary47 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Spanish*

Thank you I will check them out.
Hilary in Nova Scotia


----------

